# Wakü für I9 10900KF



## Jimmy085 (13. Februar 2022)

Hallo Leute,

Da ich stark am vermuten bin, dass meine AIO Wakü von MSI den Geist aufgegeben hat, und ich mir ne Neue
beschaffen will, wollt ich mal fragen, was für welche AIO´s ihr so nutzt und gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Meine Konfig:

MSI MGP Z490 Carbon WIFI
Intel I9 10900KF
MSI MAG Coreliquid 360R (vermutlich defekt)
MSI RTX 3080
Be quiet! Silent Base 802
Chieftek 1350W Netzteil


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2022)

Habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit der "_Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora_" AIO gemacht.

Modular aufgebaut und alles kann jederzeit ersetzt werden und der Radiator besteht aus Kupfer und nicht wie bei anderen aus ALU. Zudem kann sie auch sogar erweitert werden. Die Pumpe ist so leise, dass sie nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist.


----------



## Eyren (13. Februar 2022)

Jimmy085 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da ich stark am vermuten bin, dass meine AIO Wakü von MSI den Geist aufgegeben hat, und ich mir ne Neue
> beschaffen will, wollt ich mal fragen, was für welche AIO´s ihr so nutzt und gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.
> ...


Glaube mittlerweile der 3 oder 4 User bei dem ich vom tot der MSI lese.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit der "_Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora_" AIO gemacht.
> 
> Modular aufgebaut und alles kann jederzeit ersetzt werden und der Radiator besteht aus Kupfer und nicht wie bei anderen aus ALU. Zudem kann sie auch sogar erweitert werden. Die Pumpe ist so leise, dass sie nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist.


Schließe mich IICARUS an. Habe bisher nur positives von der Eisbär Aurora gehört. Macht bei den verarbeiteten Komponenten auch Sinn. Weichmacherfreie Schläuche, alle Komponenten aus Kupfer.

Verbaut habe ich die Eisbär bisher 2x. Nun ist halt eine AIO da kann ich nichts besonderes zu berichten.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2022)

Solch eine AIO habe ich sogar mal selbst umgebaut.

Damals habe ich am Radiator noch ein Temperatursensor zwischen gesetzt und dann noch von Aquacomputer ein Quadro als Lüftersteuerung gekauft und konnte so dann die Wassertemperatur nicht nur einsehen, sondern auch die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln lassen. Später haben wird dann auch noch einen zweiten Radiator mit ergänzt und dadurch ist die Wassertemperatur noch niedriger und leiser ausgefallen. Denn nicht nur weil das Wasser besser gekühlt wurde, die Lüfter mussten mit zwei Radiatoren nicht mehr so schnell laufen.

Aber das ist jetzt nur optional und man muss sich etwas mit umbauen auskennen.
Mehr dazu: Alphacool Eisbaer erweitern / umbauen


----------



## valandil (15. Februar 2022)

Jimmy085 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Da ich stark am vermuten bin, dass meine AIO Wakü von MSI den Geist aufgegeben hat, und ich mir ne Neue
> beschaffen will, wollt ich mal fragen, was für welche AIO´s ihr so nutzt und gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.
> ...


Habe selber die Arctic Liquid Freezer II (240 mm) und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Auch bei 100% Dauerlast an der CPU (Photogrammetrie) ist es kaum über 50°C laut CoreTemp. Die Lüfter + Pumpe können dabei kaum hörbar eingestellt werden. 

Es gibt sie auch in der 360mm Variante (~90€; 115€ mit RBG), was beim i9 dann vermutlich besser wäre. 


Aber Achtung!
Trotz 6 Jahren Garantie ist böses Alu + Kupfer verbaut.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2022)

@


valandil schrieb:


> Aber Achtung!
> Trotz 6 Jahren Garantie ist böses Alu + Kupfer verbaut.


Dir ist aber klar, dass dieses nur für einen Defekt zutrifft und nicht auf Verschleiß.

Ist wie beim Autokauf, Garantie gibt es nur auf Defekte, aber nicht auf Wartung oder Verschleiß. Ganz davon abgesehen haben solche AIOs eine Lebenserwartung von etwa 6-7 Jahre und andere, die modular und mit einem Kupferradiator aufgebaut sind, sozusagen ein Lebenslang, da defekte Teile selbst jederzeit ausgetauscht werden können. Zum Beispiel geht eine Pumpe nach 6 Jahre bei dir defekt kaufst du dir die nächste AIO für 150 Euro und jemand mit einer ALC AIO nur die Pumpe für 32 Euro.

Natürlich vorausgesetzt, man hat auch Lust den Kühler dazu zu zerlegen.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit der "_Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora_" AIO gemacht.
> 
> Modular aufgebaut und alles kann jederzeit ersetzt werden und der Radiator besteht aus Kupfer und nicht wie bei anderen aus ALU. Zudem kann sie auch sogar erweitert werden. Die Pumpe ist so leise, dass sie nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist.


Beistimm!

Wobei achtung, es gibt bei der Eisbär das Suchtpotential, aus dem Ruder zu laufen.

Ich habe bei mir auch mit einer Eisbär "angefangen".

Dann habe ich die Schläuche durch hard tubes ersetzt und zusätzlich nen AGB zum befüllen eingebaut.

2 Wochen später habe ich eine zusätzliche pumpe und die gpu mit eingebaut...

Und schon wars geschehen meine "AIO" hatte sich zum costum loop gemausert xD.

Aber ja das geht bei ner eisbär... das kann man mit keiner anderen AIO


----------



## valandil (15. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> @
> 
> Dir ist aber klar, dass dieses nur für einen Defekt zutrifft und nicht auf Verschleiß.
> 
> ...


Aus den Bedingungen:


> Ansprüche aus dieser Garantie bestehen nur, wenn
> 
> – der aufgetretene Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler nicht durch einen Gebrauch verursacht wurde, welcher von der normalen Bestimmung und den Vorgaben von Arctic (gemäß Gebrauchsanleitung) abweicht,
> 
> ...


Wenn's dir die Pumpe zerlegt weil alles totgerostet ist (was nicht passieren kann/wird), ist das ein Garantiefall da man sie nicht warten kann und soll (siehe Bedingungen). 
Das ist nicht wie beim Auto wo Verschleißteile bei der Wartung ggf. erneuert werden und deshalb ausdrücklich nicht in der Garantie sind


----------



## IICARUS (15. Februar 2022)

Ich werde mit dir nicht herumdiskutieren, muss jeder für sich wissen! 

Es gibt gefühlt jede Woche ein Thema wo eine Pumpe ausfällt und es gab auch AIOs die nicht aufgrund von oxidieren, nicht mehr gut kühlten oder gar geplatzt sind.

Hier ein Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jv6EXj6_WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





valandil schrieb:


> Wenn's dir die Pumpe zerlegt weil alles totgerostet ist (was nicht passieren kann/wird)


Messing oder Kupfer kann nicht rosten, sondern wird oxidieren und der Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit kann es nur hinauszögern, aber nicht gänzlich verhindern.

Hier kann dir auch @Incredible Alk  einige Bilder seiner AIO zeigen.
Find das Thema dazu nicht, sonst würde ich dir die Bilder davon zeigen.



valandil schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wie beim Auto wo Verschleißteile bei der Wartung ggf. erneuert werden und deshalb ausdrücklich nicht in der Garantie sind


Die Finnen werden auch nicht während der Garantiezeit vollkommen vergammelt sein, sondern das ganze kommt schleichend, bis irgendwann die Temperaturen auffällig hoch sind und dann meist die Garantiezeit vorüber ist. Und wie ich bereits schrieb, verschleiß gehört nicht unter Garantie. Was aus Kulanz gemacht wird, ist eine andere Sache.

Ein custom Loop läuft ein Leben lang, weil alles darin jederzeit ersetzt werden kann und eine Aio von Alpacool besteht aus solchen Teilen. Der Unterschied liegt nur darin, dass diese Wasserkühlung bereits vormontiert ankommt und ein großer Ausgleichsbehälter fehlt. Wobei die Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora sogar einen kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter im CPU-Kühler mit intrigiert hat und jederzeit auch sehr einfach Kühlflüssigkeit nachgefüllt werden kann.

Denn mit anderen AIOs fängt bereits mit dem Nachfüllen der Kühlflüssigkeit das Problem an, weil sie entweder kein Nachfüllport haben oder dieses sich unter ein Garantiesiegel verbirgt und ein Entfernen oder beschädigen dieses Siegels ein Garantieverlust mit sich zieht.



valandil schrieb:


> – in das Produkt nur von Arctic autorisiertes Zubehör eingebaut wurde.


Das wäre dann das Montagematerial und die WLP... 
Denn Zubehör im Falle eines Defektes gibt es nicht zu kaufen!


----------

